# new aftermarket radio install and check engine light



## Randy77 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hello all

I had a kenwood stereo installed in my 2008 grand prix and a couple weeks later my check engine light is on. Could this be related and can I still use a code reader to check for engine codes? Any help would be great before i potentally ruin a code reader.


----------



## aoessand (Jan 11, 2011)

does your car have a passenger air bag sensor thing above the stereo? if so did you unplug the battery before installation? if you didnt i've heard it will cause you to get a code...


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have seen on a nissan truck that airbag being unplugged and the vehicle started that way to throw a code


----------



## Randy77 (Apr 11, 2014)

Yes it has the air bag light above the radio. Yes i disconnected the battery.


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

did you start it with the airbag dash connector disconnected? is so, it should just be a quick clear of the code and youll be fine. autozone should be able to scan it for you and see what the code is, and should even clear it for you if that is indeed what the code is


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

It is getting to the point where you do have to disconnect the battery for many once simple installs. The next trick is to not hook it back up until every plug is connected. This includes seats removed from the vehicle as well as I learned once.

I will throw this out, what's everyone got for a decent scanner?


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

With a Scanner it all depends what you want it to do. Just read and clear codes or be able to look at live data. I have a Snap on Verdict and like it. Pretty spendy though at just under 8 grand. Way more than most people need. Snap on MicroScan 3 is a nice tool at 340 bucks will do graphing and some live data.


----------



## Tacoma Dynamics (Mar 21, 2014)

Installing a stereo shouldn't set a check engine light. maybe a srs light. the engine light only comes on for engine related issues or possibly a weird body code relating to ignition voltage or immobilizer. highly unlikely due to a stereo. no offense but we get people in the shop all the time saying you touched it last so it must have been your fault. just coincidence. I am a certified Toyota tech by the way. good luck. if I had to guess, I would say a cat converter issue or o2 sensor or emission system- vent valve.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

Randy, does canada have any local auto stores that perform free engine code checks?


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

It's entirely possible if you used a cheapie CAN interface. Which radio interface harness did you use?


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

If the light didn't come on until weeks after the radio was installed, then that probably has nothing to do with it.

On the other hand, if you did unplug something that ended up throwing a code then a basic scan tool should clear it.


----------



## nanohead (Oct 21, 2013)

Most check engine codes are emission system issues. Likely a coincidence rather than something triggered by the install. The only thing that *could* create that situation is if someone was doing something under the hood and accidentally disconnected some of the fuel/air/ignition sensor wires and the Engine Management system is getting goofy readings.


----------



## Btgm (May 21, 2020)

Recently i upgraded the base 2008 lancer stereo radio to the facelift model and i got every imaginable light...Check engine, doors open, even of things i dont have like a hood open sensor.I dont get it because its the factlry radio just a newer one.Anywone know the reason?


----------



## Shaykus19 (Jul 13, 2020)

Btgm said:


> Recently i upgraded the base 2008 lancer stereo radio to the facelift model and i got every imaginable light...Check engine, doors open, even of things i dont have like a hood open sensor.I dont get it because its the factlry radio just a newer one.Anywone know the reason?


I just did the exact same thing mate. How did you fix it?


----------



## Btgm (May 21, 2020)

I didnt fix it because i will probably upgrade to a android tv sytle radio...But the reason behind the lights is the can bus if it helps you.The wiring seems diffrent and thats why its freaking out.Maybe you could look up both wiring diagrams and just connect the needed wires like power and speaker and it would work.


----------



## Selkec (Nov 18, 2018)

Which model Kenwood? Did you connect it to the OBD port with idatalink maestro? 
If you connected this way the kenwood can read and clear codes. 
I got the airbag light after installing mine but was able to clear it with the kenwood


----------

